# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Legit Tren and Prop?

## FeelLegit



----------


## FeelLegit

Both got Red you know...on the top of the bottle with the name of the labs!

----------


## binsser

both have right dosages and from the red bit on the side i think your good to go mate !

----------


## scottroxx

That Tren doesn't look any darker than the test... The Tren should be a dark golden colouration. I understand that the filtering process these days can make it quite a bit lighter but those 2 bottles look almost identical in colouration.. I would be skeptical dude!!!

----------


## snowman

Did you guys notice this thread is almost one year old??????

----------

